# Anyone Experienced with the S2 Pro Controller



## BarryH (1 Dec 2019)

I've been using one of the S2 Pro Controllers for some time and only just found out that instead of starting the sunrise sequence at 8am with 5% light it's been coming on at 1am with the light just lit.

Playing with the timings, I worked out that the "dim" light started around 1am and then went up to 5% at 8am as it's set to do. I also spotted the word "HAND" on the S2 Pro screen as I cycle through the settings. Does anyone know what this means please?

I have ordered a replacement but that will take weeks to arrive.


----------



## john dory (1 Dec 2019)

Think hand is manual mode


----------



## Niall (1 Dec 2019)

I think HANO or HAND whichever it is means manual and AUTO is obviously auto. 1st and last cycle must be at 0% that's why you have the lights coming on at night.


----------



## BarryH (1 Dec 2019)

Niall said:


> I think HANO or HAND whichever it is means manual and AUTO is obviously auto. 1st and last cycle must be at 0% that's why you have the lights coming on at night.



Thanks Niall, my first setting, No1 is 5% at 8am and that's probably why I'm having a problem. I followed the videos on YouTube and both had a % in the first slot.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Dec 2019)

Dont forget the last setting of the day needs to be 0%  also


----------



## BarryH (1 Dec 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Dont forget the last setting of the day needs to be 0%  also


That's the one I had correct as they show in the videos. I've now reset the controller with slot 1 showing 0% one minute before slot 2 which is 8am and at 5%. Everything seems to work OK now. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Siege (1 Dec 2019)

Hi @BarryH 

The Pro controller will ramp up on its own so you donot need a setting telling it to do so. 

So schedule can be something like this -

09.00 - 0%
09:30 - 100%
16:30 - 100%
17:00 - 0%

Hope that makes sense!

S.


----------



## BarryH (1 Dec 2019)

Siege said:


> Hi @BarryH
> 
> The Pro controller will ramp up on its own so you donot need a setting telling it to do so.
> 
> ...


Thanks Siege. Using your settings above, are you saying the Pro controller will gradually ramp up from 0% to 100% between 09:00 and 09:30? All the videos on YouTube show it needs to be done using the different steps with the eight different slots.


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Dec 2019)

BarryH said:


> All the videos on YouTube show it needs to be done using the different steps with the eight different slots.


you only need to use 3 in theory which could be something like below for example where it would simply be ramping up from 09:00 - 13:00 and then between 13:00-17:00 would ramp back down
09.00 - 0%
13:00 - 100%
17:00 - 0%
What @Siege has suggested is better though as you can ramp up to a level (sunrise) then ramp back down again (sunset), I've just showed the above to try and explain.
Leave all the other settings on 0% so long as your first and last time of the day start with 0% you can do what you like in between.
Has this helped explain?

I do have a new on here if you find it to be the device but I don't think you will.


----------



## Niall (1 Dec 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> you only need to use 3 in theory which could be something like below for example where it would simply be ramping up from 09:00 - 13:00 and then between 13:00-17:00 would ramp back down
> 09.00 - 0%
> 13:00 - 100%
> 17:00 - 0%
> ...



I could be wrong Andrew but this may only give you full intensity whatever that may be for 1 second?


----------



## Siege (1 Dec 2019)

BarryH said:


> Thanks Siege. Using your settings above, are you saying the Pro controller will gradually ramp up from 0% to 100% between 09:00 and 09:30? All the videos on YouTube show it needs to be done using the different steps with the eight different slots.




The one you are quoting is the standard one. You need to manually ramp up.

The Pro one ramps up itself!


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Dec 2019)

Niall said:


> I could be wrong Andrew but this may only give you full intensity whatever that may be for 1 second?


Exactly that; 09:00 - 13:00 it will ramp from 0% - 100% then 13:00-1700 will ramp back down from 100% - 0%
Just trying to show how you could just use 3 of the settings if you wanted to although 4+ is the more realistic way for people to set them up.


----------



## Niall (1 Dec 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Exactly that; 09:00 - 13:00 it will ramp from 0% - 100% then 13:00-1700 will ramp back down from 100% - 0%
> Just trying to show how you could just use 3 of the settings if you wanted to although 4+ is the more realistic way for people to set them up.



Ah yes I see!


----------



## BarryH (1 Dec 2019)

Thanks to everyone for all the help.

Just one more question, with there being eight slots and the module and using Siege's method above, (09:00 0% - 09:30 100% - 16:30 100% - 17:00 0%) what do I put in the other four slots?


----------



## Niall (1 Dec 2019)

Maybe space it so that slot 10 is 0% and the rest are 100% apart from your start up.


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Dec 2019)

BarryH said:


> what do I put in the other four slots?


If you've reset it and not touched slots then just cycle through and not adjust them; just use the first 4 settings if your plan is to follow something like the example below.
09.00 - 0%
09:30 - 100%
16:30 - 100%
17:00 - 0%


----------



## Siege (2 Dec 2019)

BarryH said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the help.
> 
> Just one more question, with there being eight slots and the module and using Siege's method above, (09:00 0% - 09:30 100% - 16:30 100% - 17:00 0%) what do I put in the other four slots?




You can clear them as they are not needed.

Adjust each one to after midnight. You will find they go blank. So adjust time to 2200, 2300, 2400 and next press is ———-!

S.


----------



## john dory (2 Dec 2019)

You can use the other slots to create a sunrise/sunset effect.

As an example,you could set 1700 at 2%,then 1900 at 0%.


----------



## BarryH (2 Dec 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> If you've reset it and not touched slots then just cycle through and not adjust them; just use the first 4 settings if your plan is to follow something like the example below.
> 09.00 - 0%
> 09:30 - 100%
> 16:30 - 100%
> 17:00 - 0%


Never done a reset on the S2 Pro Andrew. Is it something that can be done using the buttons?


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (2 Dec 2019)

Great little gadget and easy to use once you get the hang of it. Just wished it had an app to go with it. Maybe I’ll write to them and ask


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Dec 2019)

BarryH said:


> Never done a reset on the S2 Pro Andrew





BarryH said:


> I've now reset the controller


I'm not sure I know, I assumed you did  - not got the instructions to hand and can't try right now.
Just change the times after your last setting so they are both later and 0%. Lets take the example and extend it......
09.00 - 0%
09:30 - 100%
16:30 - 100%
17:00 - 0%
17:01 - 0%
17:02 - 0%
17:03 - 0%
17:04 - 0%

Personally I would put the times as close to 23:59 as possible and work backwards incase you decide you want the lighting schedule to end later than 17:00 in the future.
So take our example and change it so it follows what I've just said.......
09.00 - 0%
09:30 - 100%
16:30 - 100%
17:00 - 0%
23:56 - 0%
23:57 - 0%
23:58 - 0%
23:59 - 0%


----------



## BarryH (2 Dec 2019)

Thanks Andrew. I'll give a try and let you know how I get on.


----------

